# Key Post: What tax reliefs/allowances can i claim?



## hardiman (11 Apr 2005)

hi all,
i have heard a few time that prsi workers don't claim all of their entitlements and i was wondering what i am missing. i am a regular prsi worker with a mortgage. is there anywhere i can see a list of entitlements and check them off? i have viewed the government sites but kinda got lost in the details.
Slán
~M


----------



## ClubMan (11 Apr 2005)

*Re: what can i claim*

I think you mean [broken link removed] as opposed to PRSI (although the latter is still relevant to most _PAYE _workers).
First thing is to make sure that your tax credits/allowances are correct by checking your statement of tax credits against [broken link removed]
Then check if you qualify for any other [broken link removed].
Make sure to claim relief for [broken link removed] and other stuff like that.
Check that you are getting your correct owner occupier [broken link removed] if applicable.
Check if you qualify for any [broken link removed].
Make sure to claim tax relief on otherwise unreimbursed (e.g. through private health insurance) qualifying [broken link removed] over €125 individual/€250 couple/family in any tax year.
Make sure that you're getting the correct tax and _PRSI_ relief on any pension contributions that you make (you'll have to claim both of these manually if you make "standalone" contributions rather than making them via payroll).
Sanity check your deductions/take home pay using [broken link removed] but note that some assumptions that it makes are not applicable to all employments (e.g. it assumes _PRSI Class A1 _(?) only)
[broken link removed] for stay at home child/dependent minding spouses.
Make sure that you are on the most beneficial form of [broken link removed] (usually joint/aggregated).
In terms of welfare benefits the Homemakers Scheme might be of interest in providing _PRSI _cover for somebody who works in the home looking after children etc.
There may be more but that's all I can think of right now.

See also [broken link removed] for a list of _PAYE _tax credits/allowances that can be applied for online.

The  also carries some useful guides.

Update:

Request a _P21 _balancing statement from _Revenue _for the previous tax year once it ends to make sure that your tax affairs are up to date. Write to _Revenue _with a copy of your _P60 _(or _P60s _for married couples where both work) requesting the balancing statement or make the request online. You may well be due a refund especially if your tax affairs are in any way out of the ordinary (e.g. non _PAYE _income, standalone pension contributions etc.). Of course you could also owe tax but you need to find this out sooner rather than later if it is the case.


----------



## Caili (12 Jul 2006)

*Re: what can i claim*



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> Check if you qualify for any [broken link removed]
> [broken link removed]



Hi, 
My other half falls into the above category, does anyone know what form has to be filled in to get this? Also, how many years back can he claim for? 
Any help much appreciated!


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jul 2006)

Just write to _Revenue _a letter stating the PPSN, occupation and the occupation specific tax credit which is being claimed and they should adjust the tax credits and issue a new statement of tax credits. 

For previous years (a maximum of 4 years back) you need to write to them asking them to recheck the tax for the relevant years and include a copy of the _P60 _for that year.


----------



## Caili (12 Jul 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> occupation specific tax credit



Thanks Clubman, whats occupation specific tax credit??


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Jul 2006)

Caili said:
			
		

> Thanks Clubman, whats occupation specific tax credit??


See here.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jul 2006)

Actually - see here:

*[FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]List of Expenses in Employment Allowances available to Employees[/FONT]*


----------

